# Rant



## B'sMom (Nov 24, 2016)

I love this forum, and love 99% of the people on here. Everyone is so helpful and caring....But then there is that minority that are extremely negative and rude. I havent had this happen personally but ive seen other people deal with negative responses. I understand constructive criticism but theres a difference between being helpful and just being plain mean. But like I said this isnt directed towards anyone, theres like less than 5 people on here ive seen how I described lol.


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

I've only been on three forums for various other hobbies, but it's pretty much the same deal. It's hard for some people to be unbiased when they're so passionate or positive when faced with ignorance, but I do believe there's no reason to be rude or mean. Fortunately, we have the 'report post' if things get out of hand.


----------

